# Farm Bureau insurance



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody here using Farm Bureau property and/or vehicle insurance? I'd be interested to know your experiences and opinion.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> Anybody here using Farm Bureau property and/or vehicle insurance? I'd be interested to know your experiences and opinion.


Yes, it is good here, but each state is different so I have been told.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Hayjosh said:


> Anybody here using Farm Bureau property and/or vehicle insurance? I'd be interested to know your experiences and opinion.


I am happy with it; I have vehicles and farm through it. I had a major claim in 2010 that should have made them want to drop me (my house burned), but they didn't...of course it wasn't suspicious. The rates are reasonable for my area and my agent understands farming. One fly in the ointment that gets a lot of people is the fact that you must be a member ($61.00 here and it varies from place to place). I just chalk it up (in my head)

as being part of the premium.

With them (as I assume all insurance policies are), I have a HUGE savings by having a rather high deductible (either 5 or 10k...I don't remember) that they called "catastrophic" insurance. They know I ain't gonna have a claim every time I get a scratch on a tractor. They're just there to keep me out of a huge bind...the small binds get paid in cash.

Mark


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I have it in Ky on home and auto it's as good as it gets.
In VA I have state farm it awesome more coverage less premium.
My barn fell three winters ago they came looked put a check in the mail for seventy five thousand and my premium didn't go up at all.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

We are very well pleased with Farm Bureau. Everything we have is covered by them. When we bought the place and had them insure it the agent came out for a survey after I built the machine shed a year later and looked at the roof of house and said this roof is wind damaged and needs replaced and they did. We are still with them 14 years later. They truly cater to farmers.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

We have farm and vehicle insurance with them. As others have stated it varies from state to state, back in MD they didn't offer insurance but you were suppose to get a "discount" from Nationwide if you were a Farm Bureau member. There we had Nationwide auto but had farm-owners insurance through a local company. As glasswrongsize said membership dues vary; $25 here $65 when we left MD.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have all my insurance with them. Home, auto, liability, and equipment. Farm bureau is about the only company to insure large acreage in Florida. Their equipment rates are reasonable compared to other companies.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Another one here with Texas Farm Bureo for everything, they've been good to me with 2 losses. One stolen piece and one totaled piece. Very good rates with great coverage, just be sure and find a good agent it took me a few agents to find one that knew what he was actually doing.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have it here in Missouri for farm and home. No problems so far.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The only problem I've seen with FB is they can be heavily leveraged in rural areas.....when a tornado or hail storm strikes, and it most likely will down here, the amount of claims they have can be quite large and they will start penny pinching....other than that, I've only heard good things about FB....I don't have them however as they wont write a policy unless they write your homeowners, I'm not a buyer....I like USAA


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I looked into getting FB liability insurance for a farm vechile (I don't carry collision) since it was going to be cheaper with them but like dawg said they don't want to write a policy unless you have your home with them. No interest in switching our homeowners insurance so I didn't go with FB.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

It's strange y'all can't get written insurance on equipment without homeowners. I carry full coverage on everything I own worth over 10k (tractors trailers equipment) and had it all insured long before I bought a farm with a house.


----------

